# Petit problème de son avec bootcamp



## Meow the Catz (12 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,

Alors j'ai installé bootcamp, tout fonctionne parfaitement, toutefois j'ai un petit soucis... le son est parfait mais sort toujours des hauts parleurs internes, je n'arrive pas à le faire sortir par mon casque, enfin bref je met un casque sur la sortie casque et j'entend toujours le son par les hauts parleurs.

Pourquoi ? C'est génant si je veux jouer tard le soir...

Accessoirement j'ai un pci device et deux périphériques inconnus dans le gestionnaire de périphérique de xp, je ne sais pas si c'est normal ou pas...

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour ce problème de son ?

Merci


----------



## Alex6 (13 Avril 2006)

Pour le problème de son, je n'ai pas trop d'idée !
Par contre j'ai bien les mêmes périphériques non reconnus dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, il doit notamment s'agit de l'isight


----------



## Meow the Catz (13 Avril 2006)

Pour le son j'ai la réponse, les pilotes actuels de la carte son ne permettent pas de désactiver les HP internes quand on met un casque.

On peut éventuellement installer les pilotes 4991 à la place, mais dans ce cas seule la sortie ligne (donc casque) fonctionne, plus les HP internes. Je préfère ça parce que ça me permet de jouer la nuit...


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (21 Avril 2006)

D'apres la FAQ actuelle BootCamp (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303572) on peut pas avoir de solutions au son sauf ta bidouille mais est-ce que le pilote son qui avait été donné par les 2 personnes qui avait réussi a installer XP sur Mac peut resoudre cela ? Je veux parler des pilotes génériques AC97 ?
http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Users/Drivers
j'ai regardé on dirait que les pilotes ont changés et sont des sigmatel.



			
				Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Pour le son j'ai la réponse, les pilotes actuels de la carte son ne permettent pas de désactiver les HP internes quand on met un casque.
> 
> On peut éventuellement installer les pilotes 4991 à la place, mais dans ce cas seule la sortie ligne (donc casque) fonctionne, plus les HP internes. Je préfère ça parce que ça me permet de jouer la nuit...


----------



## nemo74 (22 Avril 2006)

Le chips utilisé sur mac n'est pas un AC97, mais un nouveau standard d'Intel (Hight définition sound). Il doit être possible de trouver un drivers chez les fabricants de portables qui vendent des CoreDuo avec le même chipset.


----------



## kiochi (29 Avril 2006)

perso j'ai un probleme c'est que ma carte son n'est pas reconnu et impossible d'installer les drivers sigmatel ???
Lorsque j'essaye de les installer il commence bien l'installation, puis demande a redemarrer, et alors apres redemarrage me dit que les composants sont incompatible le drivers ???

Je suis sur un MacBookPro 15"  2,16Ghz, si quelqu'un a une solution, merci


----------



## zeurkk (29 Avril 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Pour le son j'ai la réponse, les pilotes actuels de la carte son ne permettent pas de désactiver les HP internes quand on met un casque.
> 
> On peut éventuellement installer les pilotes 4991 à la place, mais dans ce cas seule la sortie ligne (donc casque) fonctionne, plus les HP internes. Je préfère ça parce que ça me permet de jouer la nuit...


Bonjour.
Où pourais-je trouver ces pilotes ?
Merci.


----------



## kiochi (2 Mai 2006)

ca y est j'ai reussi a installer les drivers de la carte son.
Il a fallu que j'aille dans le gestionnaire de peripheriques et que je lui precise exactement le fichier a utiliser comme driver pour que cela marche


----------



## Exover (22 Mai 2006)

Pouvez vous donner le lien pour telecharger les drivers son avec sortie ligne active SVP, j'ai essayé l'executable mais ca n'a pas fonctionné 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tarul (22 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez vous donner le lien pour telecharger les drivers son avec sortie ligne active SVP, j'ai essayé l'executable mais ca n'a pas fonctionné
> 
> merci pour votre aide



Est-ce que pour d'autres l'entré fonctionne?

Pour t'aider essaie : de graver le cd de driver par bootcamp.

si l'executable ne fonctionne toujours pas. essaie de passer par le gestionnaire de périphériques(clique-droit sur le poste travail->propriété->matétriel->gestionnaire de périphériques).

tu ouvres la partie contrôleur audio. tu selectionne un truc du genre "pilote audio"(si tu ne l'as pas regarde si tu trouve un périphérique inconnu), tu cliques sur mettre à jour le pilote.

tu choisis "non pas cette fois"
dans la seconde fenetre tu fais "installer à partir d'une liste....."
tu poitne vers le repertoire du driver, et normalment tu devraisavoir lebon pilote qui s'installe.


----------



## Exover (22 Mai 2006)

j'ai du son mais seulement sur les haut parleur interne du mac mini et moi je cherche a faire fonctionner la sortie ligne, apparement certains ont reussi.


----------



## Exover (22 Mai 2006)

personne n'a de solution?


----------



## gilol (22 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir Exover, il y a un autre sujet qui parle du problème et il y a un lien vers le driver. Je fait une petite recherche rapide mais je ne te garantie rien 


  Edit> 
:quote:
Meow the Catz 


                                                                                                    Je vais essayer de te retrouver le lien...



ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-suppo..._MCE_2K_V1.EXE
:quote/:

  Par contre cette solution n'est pas complete car il donne acces a la sortie mais les HP intern ne fonctionne plus...


----------



## fr@ncois (1 Juin 2006)

J'ai installé Windows SP2 sur mon Macbook et tout fonctionne...sauf le son! (et l'isight bien sur).
Aucune carte son n'est detectée sous Windows et je n'ai donc aucune possiblité d'avoir du son alors que cela fonctionne parfaitement sous Mas.
J'ai essayé de reinstaller le CD de drivers gravé avec Bootcamp mais rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un saurait-il ou est-ce que je peux trouver ce drivers pour la carte son du macbook??

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Juin 2006)

Quand on met du caca dans son Mac faut s'attendre à des merdes........

A part ça t'as le bonjour et les souhaits de bienvenue. 



Si tu veux........je peux aller chez toi.......il paraît que j'ai une belle voix.:rateau:


----------



## s_asr (2 Juin 2006)

ha oui messieur, je sais pas si vous l'avez remarquer mais avec le pilote intel pour desactiver les hp interne, il desactive aussi le micro ( j'est remarque sa dans skype et pas moyen de le reglez, il n'est tous simplement pu detecter) voila voila
bonne soire a tous


----------



## fr@ncois (4 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai que lorsque l'on a les deux systèmes sur son Macbook on utilise plus souvent OS X! Et très peu Windobe 

Enfin j'ai tout de même toujours pas de son sous Windows, mais vraiment rien puisqu'aucune carte n'est detectée.

Est- ce que quelq'un saurait où je peux trouver le drivers??


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Juin 2006)

fr@ncois a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que lorsque l'on a les deux systèmes sur son Macbook on utilise plus souvent OS X! Et très peu Windobe
> 
> Enfin j'ai tout de même toujours pas de son sous Windows, mais vraiment rien puisqu'aucune carte n'est detectée.
> 
> Est- ce que quelq'un saurait où je peux trouver le drivers??




Sans doute aurais-tu plus de chance de demander cela sur un forum Win.( Sans dire que tu es sur Mac) :rose:


----------



## fr@ncois (4 Juin 2006)

Je ne crois pas car j'ai besoin d'un driver Windows certes, mais pour un composant Mac puisque j'ai un Macbook :mouais:


----------



## neoweber (5 Juillet 2006)

J'ai le meme probleme (pas de carte son detectée) :hein: 

J'ai installé les drivers a partir du cd gravé par bootcamp, puis desinstallé pour les reinstaller, mais rien n'y fait... pas de message d'erreur, tout va bien mais pas de son.
Dans le gestionnaire de peripheriques, j'ai plusieurs materiels inconnus dont j'imagine l'iSight, le remote et tres certainement la carte son...

Pour ne pas faire comme tout le monde, je n'ai pas d'acces ftp donc je peux pas tester directement les drivers de Gilol... j'ai demander a quelqu'un de me les telecharger mais bon en attendant, et pendant que je cherche un autre lien, si quelqu'un a la possibilite de les mettre en http  

Pour ce qui est de designer manuellement l'emplacement des drivers, ca n'a pas marché non-plus etant donné que sur le cd de bootcamp tout est "compilé" dans un executable et donc n'est pas considéré comme bon par l'assistant d'installation... ou alors j'ai merdé quelque part...

... je me plainds mais bon en meme temps passer des journées a installer windows, c'est ce qui fait tout le charme de cet OS non ?   ... ah oui y'a les jeux aussi


----------



## palmazou (22 Novembre 2007)

Dans le panneau de config/système/gestionnaire de périphériques/périphériques système, il doit y avoir un périphérique suivi d'un point d'exclamation jaune...cliquer dessus et faire "mettre les pilotes à jour", ça devrait fonctionner après...en tout cas j'ai du son maintenant


----------



## grognol (24 Juillet 2011)

...même problème pour moi aussi ! le son fonctionne sur les haut parleurs, mais pour le casque ça dépend ! Skype ou deezer par exemple, le son ne sort que par les haut parleurs ; en revanche quand je teste le son du casque via le panneau de config j'ai bien le bruit aiguë qui perce les tympan... ou encore quand mon windows se lance j'ai bien la merveilleuse musique du démarrage... 
J'ai testé les solutions proposée ci-dessus mais sans succès... merci quand même !
Si quelqu'un à a solution je suis preneur !

mac OS X v. 10.6.8, 2,93GHZ intel core i7
avec windows 7 32bits


----------

